# Lord watch over them



## WhiteLeo

Hello everyone!

I have a question about a small phrase I am trying to translate into Hebrew. I know only a little Hebrew at best. And would like to have something done for my daughters. 

The phrase is "Lord watch over them. Using my Webster's NewWorld Hebrew Dictionary I came up with this.

אלוהים משמרת אותם "Eloheem meeshmeret otan". My main consern is the "them" part. Form my dictionary it appears otam/n can be either male or female. But would a person reading the sentance know that was my intent?
 
Is there a better word for "watch over" I know meeshmeret means more along the lines of guard. Which would work.
 
Thanks for any help!
 
Steve


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

I think you need שמור - the imperative form of "guard"/"watch" here. 

משמרת is the female form of the present tense of that verb.

That verb is often connected with על ("over", so, "to watch over"). Combined with הן (the female version of "them") it gives עליהן, so the whole thing would look something like: אלוהים שמור עליהן.

It is very possible, that the native speakers will give you something better or more suitable though, so let's wait.


----------



## Flaminius

BezierCurve said:


> That verb is often connected with על ("over", so, "to watch over"). Combined with הן (the female version of "them") it gives עליהן, so the whole thing would look something like: אלוהים שמור עליהן.


I think the future form is better because the English verb is in subjunctive:
אלוהים ישמור עליהן.
_Elohim yishmor aleyhen._


----------



## Aoyama

> I think the future form is better because the English verb is in subjunctive:
> אלוהים ישמור עליהן.
> _Elohim yishmor aleyhen._


Right.
The Lord will watch _*over* _them (female), will protect them.
_Lishmor_ *al .*..לישמור על


----------



## origumi

Future or imperative - a matter of style and context. Both may be good.

Modern Hebew - `aleyhen עליהן. Biblical Hebrew - otan אותן.


----------



## WhiteLeo

origumi said:


> Future or imperative - a matter of style and context. Both may be good.
> 
> Modern Hebew - `aleyhen עליהן. Biblical Hebrew - otan אותן.


 
So if I wanted it to be in the more Biblical context. I could go with 
עליאותן ישמור אלוהים 
“Elohim yishmor aleyotan”
?Would that work​


----------



## Aoyama

Nope.
Elohim yishmor otan (modern).
Elohim yishmor aleyhen (biblical).
_Aleyotan _does not exist.


----------



## Flaminius

Aoyama said:


> Elohim yishmor otan (modern) → *Biblical*.
> Elohim yishmor aleyhen (biblical) → *Modern*.


It's the other way round of what *origumi* says.  In Biblical Hebrew, the patient of the verb שמר was its direct object (Eg, _h' yishmor ṣetkha uvoʾekha_ Ps. 121:8).  I didn't know that it is governed by _ʿal_ in Modern Hebrew.


----------



## hadronic

BezierCurve said:


> משמרת is the female form of the present tense of that verb.


 
No, the present tense feminine singular is "shomeret" שומרת.
It can be the present tense feminine singular of "shimer" (pi'el), read as "meshameret", but not "mishmeret" (that's a noun, with another meaning).


----------



## Aoyama

> It's the other way round of what *origumi* says.


Well, I just followed the _maven_ ...


----------



## BezierCurve

> No, the present tense feminine singular is "shomeret" שומרת.


Of course. I saw that initial mem-, final -tav and automatically mistook it for female present form. Thanks.


----------

